# Please help with billing multi views of bil knee x-rays



## butterflyed (Apr 29, 2011)

I am trying to figure out how to correctly bill bilateral knee images. Our physicians here do a lot of views standing, and knee sunrise showing both knees together, and then single views laterally of each knee. What is the correct way to count the views if 3 images of each leg is present? Would it be 73562 with the right and left modifiers or 73564 with no modifiers because you would really have only 4 actual xrays done.

How exactly do we bill an image classified as 73565, when it is with other bilateral images? 

Sometimes the reason for the x-ray of the contra lateral knee is for comparison for our physician. So would it be correct to bill for the second knee if he is just using it for comparison? Any thoughts would be extremely helpful at this time!

Thanks


----------



## Rajebpt (Apr 30, 2011)

My thoughts

standing views of both knee + sunrise views of both knee +lateral views of both knee= 73562-lt and 73562-rt
    if the other knee views is for comparison alone please dont code for that knee


----------



## RADCODER (May 6, 2011)

Hi Butterflyed,
Per MedLearn's radiology compliance question of the week April 18, 2011.. 

Question:
How would you code the following x-ray exam: bilateral standing, including both right and left knees in one shot, lateral left knee, bilateral sunrise view, including both right and left knees in 1 shot? 


Answer:
You would code 73560-RT and 73562-LT. Code 73565 can be coded only if it is the only exam done. When additional views are done with the standing AP bilateral, you count the views for each knee and code the appropriate codes by number of views.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rajebpt (May 10, 2011)

My thoughts 
           i agree  radcoder  as far as is example concerned. 
           But in this case lateral views of both knees is performed


----------

